
16 Y Combinator Funded SaaS Web Apps To Help Your Startup - jasonlbaptiste
http://cloudomatic.com/tag/ycombinator/
======
antony311
Are you aware that your site is vulnerable to XSS attacks? I mentioned it in a
previous thread[1] and also on twitter[2] but it never got fixed. The attack
pattern still works[3]. I can imagine you would like to ignore me but please,
for the sake of piet, fix it as soon as possible.

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1210001>

[2] <http://twitter.com/antony311/status/10921429114>

[3]
[http://cloudomatic.com/?s=<script>alert(1);</scr...](http://cloudomatic.com/?s=<script>alert\(1\);</script>);

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
No intention of ignoring you. It was fixed the other day, but it seems the fix
isn't active due to us toying us around with a new feature/product that
heavily plugs into search/querying. Should be gone soon enough. Thank you
again for pointing it out.

------
pg
Typewith is not funded by YC. It just uses some open source software created
by a YC-funded co.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
Mentioned that below. Though not YC funded, it's basically Etherpad and wanted
to include it as a "YC" app. I'm emotionally tied to Etherpad, so yeah,
subjective call.

------
andreshb
My top-picks:

1\. Dropbox 2\. Wufoo 3\. Mixpanel 4\. Directed Edge 5\. Cloudkick

------
jasonlbaptiste
FYI, there's a good chance we might be missing some apps. Let me know and I'll
personally add them immediately.

I also kept TypeWith as a YC tag since it's basically Etherpad recreated.

~~~
jedberg
You forgot to include reddit, which can help a startup build a community
around their product. :)

------
samd
Under 280 Slides you might want to mention Cappuccino, their open source web
framework; it's probably a lot more useful to startups than their presentation
app.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
The framework isn't a SaaS app, but we're going to go and tag Cappuccino apps.
I will also link to Cappuccino from there. Great reminder for me to add Atlas
though.

------
dualogy
Heroku is categorized as 'Finance' -- is that applicable?

~~~
andreshb
Thanks for the tip, we just just fixed it, and is now development.

